# Contador mod3, mod 5 con flip flops



## casi electron (May 30, 2007)

wenas soy nuevo estaba tratando de diseñar un contador con flip flops de mod-3 o mod-5 alguien me puede ayudar con el diseño!!!


GRACIAS ehhhh!


----------



## CUSCO (Jun 1, 2007)

La solucion mas practica y la mas facil es usar los contadores de decadas 74ls90 con este integrado puedes realizar contadores de cualquier modulo  para esto tienes que usar dos pines que por lo general van a tierra estos pines son el RA(0) Y EL RA(1)  o creo son otros dos pares de pines que tambien van a tierra prueba con el segundo par este par de pines  internamente estan conectados a una compuerta NAND y la salida de esta al clear del 74ls90 ,entonces como puedes darte cuenta con esto solucionas tu problema .Por ejemplo si quieres diseñar un contador modulo 5 bastara con conectar el bit C y el bit A de este contador a los pines ya descritos anteriormente ,suerte.


----------



## casi electron (Jun 2, 2007)

gracias, eh pero una pregunta con el integrado 74ls90 ya no es necesario los FILP FLOPS
 porque necesito utilizarlos o ya no..! 

gracias!


----------



## CUSCO (Jun 2, 2007)

BUENO con el 74ls90 no es necesario usar flip flops ,pero si para tu diseño quieres usar flip flops te recomiendo que uses los flip flips tipo D (74LS74) ya que con estos es mas facil establcer la tabla de estados por ejemplo para un contador modulo 3 la tabla de estados seria l siguiente

Q1(t)   Q0(t)       Q1(t+1)     Q0(t+1)        D1           D0
  0          0               0               1             0             1
  0          1               1               0             1             0
  1          0               1               1             1             1
  1          1               0               0             0             0


----------



## Thomy (Jun 9, 2007)

Bueno, t pongo circuito de ambos contadores y vos elegirás el que mas prefieras utilizar. HEcho con flip flops J-K


http://imageshack.us

Cualquier pregunta no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## KaTTy_KCBo (Jun 22, 2007)

Diskulpen y como lo ago sin flip flops??


----------



## sick (Sep 29, 2007)

El contador nose puede hacer sin flips flops. para que agas tu contador depende de lo que ayan pedido.diseñar un contador a partir de flips-flops (7576-7473) q son IC ttl q contienen 2 flip flops cada uno.o con Ic contador ya integrado en este caso el IC 7490 q es un contador en el cual se encuentra encapsulado los flips flops y otras compuertas, para q solo aplicando un clock se realice el conteo .


----------



## saruxd (Mar 22, 2012)

Buenos Días, tengo que hacer un contador de módulo 3 y otro contador de módulo 10, el de 3 con biestable Jk y el de 10 con biestable D. Los tengo hechos. El problema es que necesito que el contador de 3 al empezar que cuente hasta 5 que se me pare allí, y el otro que se me pare en el A, he intentado conectar varias puertas AND y inversoras pero no consigo hacerlo que pare de contar.

Aquí os dejo una foto de como quedo el contador módulo 3 y el contador módulo 10.
http://tinypic.com/r/2mpws3o/5

http://tinypic.com/r/2a9prg2/5

Si alguien me podría ayudar le agradecería mucho 
Me hace falta acabarlo hoy que mañana por la mañana lo tengo que entregar al instituto...T_T

Un saludo


----------



## luisrodriguiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola, buen día alguien me podría ayudar con un contador del 0-9999 que cuente de 3 en 3.
ejemplo 0,3,6,9,12,15.... digamos que no soy muy bueno para esto.
quien me puede echar la mano se los agradeceri mucho


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola liosrodriguiz

Aparte de que tienes que mostrar lo que llevas hecho o al menos una idea de cómo realizarías ese contador.
Faltan datos:
Con qué Flip-Flip J-K. Número de identificación ??.
Sincrónico o asincrónico ??.
Qué debe hacer el contador cuando llegue a 9999 ??.
Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollas tus proyectos ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisrodriguiz (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola, muchas gracias por responder, pues mira básicamente me estoy basando en este circuito que cuenta de uno en uno hasta 9999 el detalle es que yo lo quiero modificar para que en las unidades se empiece a contar de 3 en 3 hasta 9999, no recuerdo muy bien para hacer que en las decenas me marque el 1 cuando el contador de las unidades cambie de 9 a el 2 para que me detecte el cambio de las decenas y me cuente el 12 y así sucesivamente (no se si me doy a entender) te dejo el circuito que estoy ocupando el programa con el que corre se llama livewire  hay mismo viene el link por si no lo tienes.
El flip flop es el 74ls73 y el contador únicamente es ascendente y del 9999 pasar a 0 y volver a contar de 0 a 9999 de 3 en 3

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola luisrodriguiz

Modificar el archivo que adjuntaste en el: contador 0-9999.rar es muy arduo.
Fíjate, hice el contador tan solo de las unidades y ve cuanta circuiteria llevaría.
Este cuente así:
0 3 6 9 2 5 8 1 4 7 y regresa a 0. esa es la secuencia para las unidades.

Puedes seguir desarrollando tu proyecto valiéndote del SoftWare Boole-Deusto el cual puedes encontrar en Google.com. 

Como el LiveWire Solo hay compuertas OR de 2 entradas hubo necesidad de utilizar 2 para hacer una OR de 4 Entradas.

Utilicé, para desarrollar el contador de las unidades, una técnica antigua: En la entrada J aplicas el nivel lógico que requieres en la Q y en la K el complemento de la J. Aplicas un pulso y la Q toma el valor de su J. Si es igual pues simplemente permanece igual la Q.

La tabla de transiciones está en el archivo Excel *J-K.xls*.
La tabla de la numeración del 0000 al 1017 está en el archivo Excel *La Tabla.xls.*

Espero estos datos sirvan para continuar con el desarrollo de tu contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

